# Safe Queens up for Divorce



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome Pre 64 M70 in 257 Roberts IMP. With dies. $900.00
SS Vanguard 300 Win. Laminate stock, Timney trigger, VX3 2.5-8. $725.00
Bushmaster Varmint 5.56/.223 w/24" SS heavy barrel. Like new. $800.00

All are in good shape and all have more details. PM me if you're interested.--SS

300 win is sold.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You are such a jigalow. Nothing wrong with these fine ladies, maybe telling us their name will help.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't name them to avoid attachment. I could send you a saucy photo shoot if you want to see the goods.------SS


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, I wish I had a spare $900 right now. I would love the 257 Roberts. I have always wanted one since I was a youngster at deer camp.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll trade you one ice queen for 3 safe queens? :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'll trade you one ice queen for 3 safe queens? :grin::grin::grin:


I think of that every time I hear someone say, " I got a gun for my wife".


----------

